# Solved: Dell V525W printer



## nhbuckvt (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm running a dell computer...1 yr old....using windows 8 professional...and IE 10
My printer "was" working fine until I let a dell tech in it to help me stop the wifi light to stop blinking....but he did "something"....and now it won't print from an email.....but it will print a test page....and scans ok....somehow or other it's lacking a communication between the computer and printer....
Yesterday, I went into the control panel and took out the printer...restarted the computer....put the printer CD in and clicked on set up...and let it do it's thing....but I'm missing something....also....when I did go into the control panel yesterday, their was 2 printers....one that said fax with a green check mark....and the other dell 525... the CD is still in the drive as of this writing....and besides set up is a list of things to click on....and now don't know what to do....hope someone will help me....not a guru....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go back to Control Panel
Devices and Printers
right click the dell525
click set as default printer
the green check mark should move
Reboot the computer
check that the dell is still the default printer and try again


----------



## nhbuckvt (Mar 17, 2012)

I just can't believe it was that simple....printer is working as I printed out your answer....


----------

